# Who likes to watch Fat girl work-out?



## Stuffingkit (Jul 31, 2012)

Or attempt to do so? I work-out on occasion to help with my gain. I also think its kinda hot getting out of breath and getting sweaty at the gym. Its like an awesome reminder of how fat I am getting! Anyone else think that is sexy? 

View attachment Screen shot 2011-11-12 at 5.44.22 PM.jpg


----------



## Marlayna (Jul 31, 2012)

:smitten: You're very adorable... but even if it's a shoot, you gotta wear sneakers at the gym or you can break some toes by accident. Have fun.


----------



## Stuffingkit (Aug 1, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> :smitten: You're very adorable... but even if it's a shoot, you gotta wear sneakers at the gym or you can break some toes by accident. Have fun.



Trust me, I have the comfiest sneakers in the world! This was a post pool, just changed but havent put on my sneakers yes on the fly pic! haha


----------



## Afro Man (Aug 1, 2012)

I gotta admit I love it. I think it's a bit of a throw back to when you had to take gym in school, taking the fitness test and not quite cutting the "Fit" mark. There's just something about the way a big girl fits in to a machine and of course breathlessness is an instant turn on. Lookin good, Kit.


----------



## BigFA (Aug 1, 2012)

I think your experience at the health club is incredibly sexy. I find ogling chubby and fat girls while they work out to be really pleasurable. There is something kind of naughty in that here are numerous people trying to get in shape and all I can think about is how sexy that fat girl on the bike is and I hope she doesn't burn too many calories and lose weight. Having said that, I work out to increase my overall muscle strength so I can comfortably carry my extra 130 lbs. and stay healthy even though I love being fat. And muscle weights 3 times more than fat, so my weight should continue to increase. I would love to see you at a health club. You look so hot!!:wubu:


----------



## Jim Miller (Aug 2, 2012)

Working out won't help with your weight gain, but it can certainly help to keep you fit. I suppose the popularity of your "Eating" thread over this "Working Out" thread is a testament to the fact that many folks don't care what shape you're in, or are actively repulsed by seeing an attractive BBW exercise, because it's not a part of the allure of being fat and getting fatter. People are so transparent!

You, at least, have to live in your skin even when you're not showing off for the fans, and so I hope you achieve and maintain whatever level of physical fitness you want. Getting what you want...now that's sexy. =)


----------



## Stuffingkit (Aug 2, 2012)

Lord J Esq said:


> Working out won't help with your weight gain, but it can certainly help to keep you fit. I suppose the popularity of your "Eating" thread over this "Working Out" thread is a testament to the fact that many folks don't care what shape you're in, or are actively repulsed by seeing an attractive BBW exercise, because it's not a part of the allure of being fat and getting fatter. People are so transparent!
> 
> You, at least, have to live in your skin even when you're not showing off for the fans, and so I hope you achieve and maintain whatever level of physical fitness you want. Getting what you want...now that's sexy. =)



Uh it is very much helpful to my gain. Trust me, I am not losing anything. I am trying to build the muscle behind the fat so I can stay mobile at a super huge size(Immobility is a hug step, I want that eventually but not for a while) I eat 5,000 calories a day, Stretching, swimming and weight lifting hardly makes a dent in that. Getting fatter is what I want, But I need to be alive to do that. Therefore I have to take care of a growing body as much as I can to ensure its growth! 

Also, I think its really hot, and so do a lot of other people! It turns me on, Im trying to do a sit-up and I think "Oh wow, one hundred pounds ago this was easy, I've gotten SO fat" That is so sexy to me, Its lets me really *feel* my progress. It turns me on when people at the gym stare at me and I know they are thinking "oh god she is so fat!"


----------



## Jim Miller (Aug 3, 2012)

Sorry, Kit! Didn't mean to rub you the wrong way / get in your way.


----------



## Stuffingkit (Aug 3, 2012)

Lord J Esq said:


> Sorry, Kit! Didn't mean to rub you the wrong way / get in your way.



Oh not at all! I thought it was an interesting conversation! I started this thread to insight responses like that, I want to hear other people thoughts on the matter, and your response was very appreciated! 

:wubu:


----------



## Russell Williams (Aug 6, 2012)

Stuffingkit said:


> Or attempt to do so? I work-out on occasion to help with my gain. I also think its kinda hot getting out of breath and getting sweaty at the gym. Its like an awesome reminder of how fat I am getting! Anyone else think that is sexy?



I tried to go to the gymnasium two or three times a week and I spent 25 to 30 min. each time on a treadmill. If there is a fat woman in front of me on one of the step machines it does make the 25 to 30 min. past much more rapidly.

I do wish the person in front of me could be Louise. She has such a magnificent body.


----------



## boaterbabe (Aug 11, 2012)

you're pics are adorable! very sexy and cute, i need to find some cute booty shorts like those


----------



## s!gma (Aug 18, 2012)

Stuffingkit said:


> Uh it is very much helpful to my gain. Trust me, I am not losing anything. I am trying to build the muscle behind the fat so I can stay mobile at a super huge size(Immobility is a hug step, I want that eventually but not for a while) I eat 5,000 calories a day, Stretching, swimming and weight lifting hardly makes a dent in that. Getting fatter is what I want, But I need to be alive to do that. Therefore I have to take care of a growing body as much as I can to ensure its growth!
> 
> Also, I think its really hot, and so do a lot of other people! It turns me on, Im trying to do a sit-up and I think "Oh wow, one hundred pounds ago this was easy, I've gotten SO fat" That is so sexy to me, Its lets me really *feel* my progress. It turns me on when people at the gym stare at me and I know they are thinking "oh god she is so fat!"



I love your mentality on this, as much as I like to lift BBW girls and be squished, its just incredibly sexy to see a strong woman like yourself. 

I work out and I make sure to add yoga routines and stretches so that I don't tense up and loose my flexibility, so I completely agree with the idea of gaining while maintaining your strength, to me it just makes sense, you can set a higher goal, where some ladies may be immobile at 500 or 600lbs you have strong body underneath that is ready and can handle more. 

And there are soooooo many weight gaining powders, Bars and Shakes I hope that gainers out there are taking advantage of the millions of calories to be had.

to answer your question, Me, I love to see Fat girls working out, doing what they can on treadmills and stair steppers, struggling, sweating and jiggling. 

This post reminded me of an old Youtube video of [I think it's] BBAsshley doing Jumping Jacks, she does like 8 it's maaaybe 15 seconds long but its Gold Jerry! Gold!


----------



## Stuffingkit (Aug 18, 2012)

s!gma said:


> I love your mentality on this, as much as I like to lift BBW girls and be squished, its just incredibly sexy to see a strong woman like yourself.
> 
> I work out and I make sure to add yoga routines and stretches so that I don't tense up and loose my flexibility, so I completely agree with the idea of gaining while maintaining your strength, to me it just makes sense, you can set a higher goal, where some ladies may be immobile at 500 or 600lbs you have strong body underneath that is ready and can handle more.
> 
> ...



This is a great response! Im glad we feel the same way. And yes I am def taking advantage of those weight gain shakes and bars in addition to my already fatty diet!


----------



## s!gma (Aug 20, 2012)

Like Like Like, Great to Hear.


----------



## bbwbud (Aug 23, 2012)

You are gorgeous as always, and if you need any help in the shower afterward...


----------



## s!gma (Aug 25, 2012)

hey its first come first served pal.

And Kit I am waaaay more help in the shower, and my way we get dirtier before you get clean.


----------



## Stuffingkit (Aug 26, 2012)

awww thanks guys! 

I love to get dirty


----------



## Elfcat (Aug 28, 2012)

A fat gal's body in motion is a heavenly sight!


----------



## ThaliaBombshell (Aug 28, 2012)

at over 440 pounds I am well into the supersized category, and I do add in exercise and working out simply because I carry a hell of a lot of squishyness on my body, and building and developing the muscle beneath all my vast amounts of fat, as well as developing core strength is actually one of the most beneficial things that gainers can do to help themselves, I have no desire to become immobile and completely at the mercy of someone else, but I rather love and enjoy every bit of fat on me, the combination of pilates and weight training that I do works very well for helping me keep being a supersized hottie and carry all of it


----------



## s!gma (Aug 28, 2012)

No problem Kit 



ThaliaBombshell said:


> at over 440 pounds I am well into the supersized category, and I do add in exercise and working out simply because I carry a hell of a lot of squishyness on my body, and building and developing the muscle beneath all my vast amounts of fat, as well as developing core strength is actually one of the most beneficial things that gainers can do to help themselves, I have no desire to become immobile and completely at the mercy of someone else, but I rather love and enjoy every bit of fat on me, the combination of pilates and weight training that I do works very well for helping me keep being a supersized hottie and carry all of it




Great, I think that is the best attitude to have.

I think immobility should be more about playing out a role [rolling on me HA!] IMO it should be more of a sexuality game than a life goal. Sure there will be times and things you need help with and I am totally behind the dream to be as big as possible.

But the only thing sexier than a BBW sitting and rubbing her fat is the bbw walking around jiggling

And I am sure I am not the only one who would like to see some workout vids ladies.


----------



## FA Punk (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, I like to watch fatties pump the iron lol, so how much and you bench kit? Two candy bars at once haha?


----------



## bullsman812000 (Aug 30, 2012)

love it working out with fat girl turns me on all that huffing and puffing sounds like sex to me just love it


----------



## gataras (Oct 2, 2012)

i loveee this fat-girl/workout in gym theme


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Oct 2, 2012)

Keep it up. You can be bigger and bouncy that way.


----------



## StickMan (Dec 3, 2012)

I mostly work out at the gym attached to my college, and the only women remotely approaching plus-sized are members of the LAX team. They're mostly hot, don't get me wrong, but they're all so much bigger than I am I worry that if they catch me looking they'll tie me into a pretzel. There was this gorgeous pear-shaped girl who used to come to the gym every weekend and use the treadmill for half an hour at a time, but she must have either quit or successfully lost the weight because I never see her anymore. 

However, I must note the similar phenomenon of BBWs in dance classes. It's almost better, because everyone's in skin-tight outfits, flinging themselves around the room. BBWs are more fun to watch because, well, there's just more of them to fling around.


----------



## Marlayna (Dec 3, 2012)

I like it when men watch me work out at the gym. It makes me work even harder when I know someone is enjoying my zumba moves. :smitten:


----------



## bbwbud (Dec 3, 2012)

Ummmm, who doesn't like to watch a fat girl work out?


----------



## Stuffingkit (Dec 4, 2012)

bbwbud said:


> Ummmm, who doesn't like to watch a fat girl work out?



You'd be surprised! For some people its a real turn-off!


----------



## op user (Dec 4, 2012)

I like to see her working out if I know she does it to maintain a basic fitness as ThaliaBombshell said she does and she allows herself to overeat after her training. A bonus here if she is almost too big for the training equipment she uses. 

op user


----------



## Miskatonic (Dec 4, 2012)

There's something about watching a big fat booty jiggle as a woman uses the elliptical...


----------



## Marlayna (Dec 4, 2012)

Miskatonic said:


> There's something about watching a big fat booty jiggle as a woman uses the elliptical...


Poetry in motion.


----------



## Miskatonic (Dec 5, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> Poetry in motion.



Men have written sonnets about such things.


----------



## OLD-LOVE (Dec 5, 2012)

:eat2::eat2:I LIKE IT


----------



## Stuffingkit (Dec 7, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> Poetry in motion.



hahhahaha! Really though!!! :smitten:


----------



## Judge_Dre (Dec 7, 2012)

It's bittersweet. When I'm at a gym and I spot a fat girl working out is always a bonus. Big girls look so cute shaking their chub in tights. I get mesmerized by the motion of their asses, but it gets offset by the knowledge that these women are in the gym to lose weight. The idea of women losing their beautiful pounds is a turn off.


----------



## Stuffingkit (Dec 7, 2012)

Judge_Dre said:


> It's bittersweet. When I'm at a gym and I spot a fat girl working out is always a bonus. Big girls look so cute shaking their chub in tights. I get mesmerized by the motion of their asses, but it gets offset by the knowledge that these women are in the gym to lose weight. The idea of women losing their beautiful pounds is a turn off.



I totally feel that you know? Sometimes when Im fantasizing about being a big fat girl huffing and puffing at the gym(I love the idea of being the fattest person in a room) if my head is to chatty I start thinking about weight loss and that is an instant turn off


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~ (Dec 8, 2012)

I was in the gym working out earlier and I kept an eye out for any large n' lovely lads or lassies to occupy my eyes while I sweated it out.

Sadly my search was in vain.


----------



## twigster6ft6 (Dec 10, 2012)

i think you look awesome in those pics, kit! it is absolutely fun (and hot) to see a big woman work out, and i'm sure that it DOES help with your gain. building muscle will be beneficial for carrying that extra weight, right? AND it will help improve your fitness.

thanks for sharing those pics! and if you ever need a 117 lbs. human barbell for arm curls or bench press or whatever... let me know.


----------



## Stuffingkit (Dec 30, 2012)

twigster6ft6 said:


> i think you look awesome in those pics, kit! it is absolutely fun (and hot) to see a big woman work out, and i'm sure that it DOES help with your gain. building muscle will be beneficial for carrying that extra weight, right? AND it will help improve your fitness.
> 
> thanks for sharing those pics! and if you ever need a 117 lbs. human barbell for arm curls or bench press or whatever... let me know.



Well said! Thank you :smitten:


----------



## Kenster102.5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Incredibly hot to see that fat ass bounce on the tread mill, sometimes I got to stop myself so then I can get back into my routine. The leg curl machines are awesome to watch in motion. I sort of wish they would falter and get off the diet and get fatter, you know how the body wants food after a work out. That and Lululemon on a big girl is pretty hot around the gym.


----------



## LordSheogorath (Jan 2, 2013)

I hate watching women 'work out', but I get a raging hard on wrestling a big fat bodied thick chick.



SO I am not sure what you would classify that as...


----------



## bostonbbwluv (Jan 3, 2013)

I enjoy seeing fat girls work out and how they try to hide their bellies and asses with big over sized shirts and then when they move a certain way all their delightful sins are revealed It's very exciting to me when fat girls simply give up on working out because they are helplessly fat and they admit it. Of course seeing them get out of breath just walking up a flight of stairs is a HUGE turn on for me too.


----------



## mdp123456 (Jan 3, 2013)

My wife has gained about 50lbs since we got married last August, she knows I like it and she does a bit too  Now she is pregnant and works out a bit on the wii fit, I just sit back and enjoy the show. We both know that a video game isn't going to help so I think she just does it to jiggle around for me which is a huge plus. She gets a kick out of it when she gets on the board and her character puffs out a little more


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT (Jan 4, 2013)

I was at my local gym, and I was on the bike, when suddenly I saw this girl, she was so soft, and I loved seeing her sit down, and her shirt rode up on her, and she was working out so hard, and all that sweat came down. It was so hot!


----------



## scottyb100 (Jan 4, 2013)

I remeber I saw this woman at the gym,She was in her 20s She must have been, size wise, a little bigger than Kellie kay. Just using SSBBWs as size examples. She was on the treadmill at a low speed but you could still she her tomato red face, huffing and puffing, struggling and sweatting buckets. I felt sorry for a woman with such a beautiful body trying to get rid of it. I just wanted to take her off, then to take her out and show her how wonderful her body is.

I only like seeing SSBBWs and big girls at the gym to see how unfit there getting. The swetting and being out of breath is a turn on


----------



## loopytheone (Jan 5, 2013)

Crikey Kit, I have such a girl-crush on you! :wubu: So cute!

Honestly, if I could ensure I was going to see a gorgeous BBW or BHM working out in the gym, I might actually be inclined to go there! Give me something to focus on, eh? Though I'd probably have to wear sunglasses inside like a douche just so that they couldn't see me gawking! =p


----------



## sophie lou (Jan 7, 2013)

I go to a local gym every thurday night because it over looks the pool. 8 O'clock every thursday night there is a type of weight watchers group that uses the pool. I cant get enough of the view


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 17, 2013)

i never once gave this much thought, but yes. i like watching fat girls work out..eat..get dressed, undressed..BBWs just make everything look sexy :eat1:


----------



## Miskatonic (Jan 17, 2013)

So ladies, how many of you like watching fat MEN work out? Eh? Ehhhh?


----------



## loopytheone (Jan 17, 2013)

Miskatonic said:


> So ladies, how many of you like watching fat MEN work out? Eh? Ehhhh?



Well hello there!


----------



## Miskatonic (Jan 18, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> Well hello there!



I see you are armed with cat ears. I too have a set of them.


----------



## Ironic John (Jan 18, 2013)

Judge_Dre said:


> It's bittersweet. When I'm at a gym and I spot a fat girl working out is always a bonus. Big girls look so cute shaking their chub in tights. I get mesmerized by the motion of their asses, but it gets offset by the knowledge that these women are in the gym to lose weight. The idea of women losing their beautiful pounds is a turn off.


I say, let the fat girls go to the gym if they want, and we'll meet for a milkshake after. Nobody ever loses weight just by exercise, and nobody keeps it off for long.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Jan 22, 2013)

Miskatonic said:


> I see you are armed with cat ears. I too have a set of them.


Yeah, but on her it's cute rather than tragic and disturbing.


----------



## Stuffingkit (Jan 23, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> Crikey Kit, I have such a girl-crush on you! :wubu: So cute!
> 
> Honestly, if I could ensure I was going to see a gorgeous BBW or BHM working out in the gym, I might actually be inclined to go there! Give me something to focus on, eh? Though I'd probably have to wear sunglasses inside like a douche just so that they couldn't see me gawking! =p



Awww! Thanks! Ugh I love girls tho :smitten::wubu:


----------



## GordoNegro (Jan 23, 2013)

That workout video (floating somewhere) of Diva, Golden, Dankii and other bombshell models working out while Jenni Bombshell holds the camera is priceless.


----------



## Tad (Jan 23, 2013)

To be honest, I think that the sort of mental tension that results from all that we associate with being fat being thrown against all that we associate with exercise is one of my enduring turn-ons. 

To this day I love-love-love bicycling behind my wife, both for the visual of her generous back-side and thighs pumping away and for enjoying that mental contrast. And just after exercise, when she is a bit flushed, breathing a bit quickly, maybe a touch sweaty? :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## loopytheone (Jan 23, 2013)

Miskatonic said:


> I see you are armed with cat ears. I too have a set of them.



Daaaw! Cuuute! x3


----------



## alex0411 (Jan 27, 2013)

________________________



Stuffingkit said:


> Or attempt to do so? I work-out on occasion to help with my gain. I also think its kinda hot getting out of breath and getting sweaty at the gym. Its like an awesome reminder of how fat I am getting! Anyone else think that is sexy?


----------



## alex0411 (Jan 27, 2013)

___________________


----------



## Stuffingkit (Jan 28, 2013)

alex0411 said:


> Kit, your belly poking out of your shirt and shorts in this pic is incredibly arousing



I completely agree/ Ugh exposing my belly(especially in public) always gets me so hot :eat2:


----------

